# Loose powder under eyes



## BlueRose (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm searching for loose powder to use it under my eyes before applying eyeshdow,I've never used one so this is my first time, but I want it to be matt without any shimmer I mean I dont want it to be shiny or give me that glow look in the area under eyes, just a matte one and give me brightness at the same time
could you guys give me suggestion please, what about MAKE UP FOR EVER  loose powder,I looked at their site and they got one called SUPER MATE.. or what about MAC loose powder I tried to look at them but they have different kinds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .. or do you have suggestion from any other brand, I'm lost and need help :S

Thanks in advance


----------



## frocher (Dec 23, 2007)

......


----------



## BlueRose (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks, any suggestion for translucent loose powder?


----------



## frocher (Dec 23, 2007)

.....


----------



## trip75 (Dec 23, 2007)

I use Covergirl loose powder. Its cheap and it works great.


----------



## BlueRose (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks alot girls I'll check Nars and Dior


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks for making this topic, I was wondering this too


----------



## BlueRose (Dec 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_thanks for making this topic, I was wondering this too_

 
be my guest lol 
you're wlecome


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 23, 2007)

NARS powder like Eden, Flesh or Beach doesn't have sparkly mice, nor does it collect in fine lines (or deep wrinkles!). You get a lot of product for your money, and its very nice.


----------



## BlueRose (Dec 24, 2007)

thanks for mention the names I'll check these


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 24, 2007)

I recommend Yves Saint-Laurent's Poudre Sur Mesure, it's great as a highlighter for the under eye area, brightens without being shimmery and isn't as flat or harsh as a matte loose powder.


----------



## redambition (Dec 24, 2007)

If you mean a loose powder to be applied heavily under the eyes to catch any shadow fallout (which is then brushed away once eye makeup is finished), then save your money and purchase a cheaper one. seeing as quite a bit gets used, only to be brushed off, you'll go through the expensive ones like there's no tomorrow.

for actually applying it to set concealer, go for the one that feels best on your skin. I like my MAC select sheer loose powder, and i really want to try the Becca powders as i've heard they are really finely milled.


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 24, 2007)

For catching shadow fall out I use Ben Nye in white. It is very cheap and it doesn't break me out. It comes in a jar with a sprinkly thing like baby powder so I just pat some under and on the side of each eye and then just brush it away when done with eyes.

For under eye brightner I have just started using Laura Mercier's secret brightning powder for under eyes that won't settle into lines or anything. I think I really like it.  But since I have only used it a few times I want to give it more time before I say for sure. I did buy her brush to apply it and I really do love it. It is so soft and it's flat so it works very well in that area. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## BlueRose (Dec 25, 2007)

wow lots of info, that was helpful thaaanks girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



umm I dont know maybe I'll try the two, the one to catch the eyeshadow that fallout and also the one that bright the area under eyes


----------



## user79 (Jan 7, 2008)

I use a cheap Cover Girl one. I think it's pointless to shell out money for something high-end since it just gets swept away at the end.


----------



## lara (Jan 8, 2008)

Are you after something to catch eyeshadow fallout and is going to be removed, or a powder to set concealer? You seem to be after two separate things.

If it's the former, anything cheap from the chemist will do. If it's the latter, nothing beats Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder.


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 8, 2008)

umm I want two things in one, I mean to bright the area under eyes and to catch eyeshadow fallout
thanks for your help and reply


----------



## sOo_femme (Jan 8, 2008)

I use Coty's air spun face powder. It's cheap, but it does what I need it to do. =]


----------

